

Finding the Visual Studio Command Prompts in Visual Studio 2012 - Tatyanazaxarova
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2013/04/19/finding-the-visual-studio-command-prompts-in-visual-studio-2012.aspx

======
shasa
Because of issues like this I miss the start menu of windows.

